# ICUE / corsair link über USB erkennt 100i platinum nicht



## masterofcars (22. Oktober 2019)

*ICUE / corsair link über USB erkennt 100i platinum nicht*

Ich weiß das es dazu schon sehr viele Threads gefunden, aber keine Lösung.
Mittlerweile habe ich mich entschieden die 100i platinum auszutauschen, da nicht mal im Gerätemanager was gefunden wird. Auch nicht mit anderen USB Kabeln.

Jetzt die Frage: Kann ich prüfen ob das USB funktioniert ohne die neue AIO fest einzubauen? Ich habe erst gestern das System neu eingebaut und habe keine Lust alles wieder aus und einzubauen nur um nachher wieder das gleiche Problem zu sehen. Was braucht ICUE alles um die Neue AIO zu erkennen? Reicht USB und die SATA Stromversorgung?

P.s. die Corsair Ram Riegel werden einwandfrei erkannt.


----------



## masterofcars (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: ICUE / corsair link über USB erkennt 100i platinum nicht*

Dann werde ich wohl der Erste sein heute abend, der die Wasserkühlung elekttrisch anschliesst ohne sie einzubauen um die USB Kommunikation zu prüfen.
Wenn das Feature nicht funktioneren sollte, schaue ich mich lieber nach leiseren Varianten um.


----------



## masterofcars (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: ICUE / corsair link über USB erkennt 100i platinum nicht*

Und hier dann nochmal die Info.  USB wird erkannt, wenn an der Pumpe der S-ATA stromanschluss angeschlossen ist und das USB. Und die neue 100i Platinum hat dann auch sofort kommuniziert. Die erste Neue war damit wohl defekt.


----------

